# Need some advice.



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hello. My husband and I are thinking of settling in Canada. I'm from New York and he lives in Dubai. I actually moved to Dubai about 9 months back. We're planning to move to Toronto. How is the job market over there? I have my Bachelor's degree in Finance and my background has been in the banking industry so i'm looking for a banking job. My husband has a Bachelor's in Business Administration and he's looking for a similar role. We're also trying to get some views on where to rent an apartment and how rental costs are out there. Obviously we want to be close to work as well. So basically if anyone can give some ideas on where to look for jobs and rental apts in Toronto. Thanks.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

check out rentersguide.com - Premium Apartment Rentals in Vancouver, Calgary & Toronto and Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures. for apartment rentals.

We have got only 4-5 major banks here in Canada. Their head offices are in Toronto(surprise surprise lol). The banks are CIBC, Royal bank, Bank of montreal, Scotia Bank and TD bank.

also in my opinion in the IT area you can get away with NO canadian experience. for the work areas you quote i dont know if the companies will tell "oh you haven't got the "bloody" canadian experience".


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

sslkumar said:


> check out rentersguide.com - Premium Apartment Rentals in Vancouver, Calgary & Toronto and Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures. for apartment rentals.
> 
> We have got only 4-5 major banks here in Canada. Their head offices are in Toronto(surprise surprise lol). The banks are CIBC, Royal bank, Bank of montreal, Scotia Bank and TD bank.
> 
> also in my opinion in the IT area you can get away with NO canadian experience. for the work areas you quote i dont know if the companies will tell "oh you haven't got the "bloody" canadian experience".


Thanks for the advice. OMG I really hope they don't say I need to have Canadian experience. How is it for Americans to live out there?


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

having said that i think luck is necessary. you may want to check out Career Bridge - For Internationally Qualified Professionals apparently many can transition into full time positions.


----------

